# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Valley doctor: Don't vaccinate your kids

## donnay

*Valley doctor: Don't vaccinate your kids*

Dr. Jack Wolfson believes there are lifestyle changes you should make instead of vaccinating.

Despite a recent measles outbreak in California, a Valley doctor believes children should not get vaccinated and that they should be getting this kind of infection.

"We should be getting measles, mumps, rubella, chicken pox, these are the rights of our children to get it," said Dr. Jack Wolfson of Wolfson Integrative Cardiology in Paradise Valley.

Wolfson does not believe in vaccination. "We do not need to inject chemicals into ourselves and into our children in order to boost our immune system," he said.

The cardiologist also believes the key is to have a healthy immune system. In order to have that, he says, you have to avoid chemicals, get enough sleep, exercise, take good supplements, and have proper nutrition.

"I'm a big fan of what's called paleo-nutrition, so our children eat foods that our ancestors have been eating for millions of years," he said. "That's the best way to protect."

However, many doctors disagree. They believe it's important for children to get vaccinated, especially when the measles is among the most infectious viruses.

"The person is infectious about four days before their rash starts until about four days after," said Dr. David Engelthaler with medical research firm T-Gen North. "So there's about an eight-day window."

Doctors also say measles can float in the air for up to two hours after an infected person leaves the area.

For those reasons, Engelthaler says people who haven't been vaccinated are more at risk.

"The problem is we've been seeing a decrease in the use of vaccines," he said.

But both doctors agree that the measles infection, once caught, is not likely to turn deadly.

http://www.azcentral.com/story/news/...nate/22200535/

----------


## donnay

*Arizona Cardiologist Responds to Critics Regarding Measles and Vaccines*

Why All the Anger?

by Dr. Jack Wolfson
Special to Health Impact News

I recently did an interview which was aired on NBC Phoenix. I was asked my opinion on vaccinations in response to the current measles outbreaks that have occurred at Disneyland in California. My reply has generated quite a bit of anger in thousands of people.

There has also been a tremendous amount of support to my comments and opinions. In short, The Society Against Injecting Our Kids With Chemicals (TSAIOKWC for short) has a lot of followers.

I want to address all this misguided anger and see if we can re-direct it where it belongs.

    Be angry at food companies. Sugar cereals, donuts, cookies, and cupcakes lead to millions of deaths per year. At its worst, chicken pox killed 100 people per year. If those chicken pox people didn’t eat cereal and donuts, they may still be alive. Call up Nabisco and Kellogg’s and complain. Protest their products. Send THEM hate-mail.
    Be angry at fast food restaurants. Tortured meat burgers, pesticide fries, and hormone milkshakes are the problem. The problem is not Hepatitis B which is a virus contracted by drug users and those who sleep with prostitutes. And you want to inject that vaccine into your newborn?
    Be angry at the companies who make your toxic laundry detergent, fabric softener, and dryer sheets. You and your children are wearing and breathing known carcinogens (they cause cancer). Call Bounce and Downy and let them know. These products kill more people than mumps, a virus which actually doesn’t cause anyone to die. Same with hepatitis A, a watery diarrhea.
    Be angry at all the companies spewing pollution into our environment. These chemicals and heavy metals are known to cause autism, heart disease, cancer, autoimmune disease and every other health problem. Worldwide, these lead to 10’s of millions of deaths every year. Measles deaths are a tiny fraction compared to pollution.
    Be angry at your parents for not breastfeeding you, co-sleeping with you, and stuffing your face with Domino’s so they can buy more Tide and finish the laundry. Breastfeeding protects your children from many infectious diseases.
    Be angry with your doctor for being close-minded and not disclosing the ingredients in vaccines (not that they read the package insert anyway). They should tell you about the aluminum, mercury, formaldehyde, aborted fetal tissue, animal proteins, polysorbate 80, antibiotics, and other chemicals in the shots. According to the Environmental Working Group, newborns contain over 200 chemicals as detected by cord blood. Maybe your doctor feels a few more chemicals injected into your child won’t be a big deal.
    Be angry with the cable companies and TV manufacturers for making you and your children fat and lazy, not wanting to exercise or play outside. Lack of exercise kills millions more than polio. Where are all those 80 year olds crippled by polio? I can’t seem to find many.
    In fact, be angry with Steve Jobs and Bill Gates for creating computers so you can sit around all day blasted with electromagnetic radiation reading posts like this.
    Be angry with pharmaceutical companies for allowing us to believe living the above life can be treated with drugs. Correctly prescribed drugs kill thousands of people per year. The flu kills just about no one. The vaccine never works.

Finally, be angry with yourself for not opening your eyes to the snow job and brainwashing which have taken over your mind. You NEVER asked the doctor any questions. You NEVER asked what is in the vaccines. You NEVER learned about these benign infections.

Let’s face it, you don’t really give a crap what your children eat. You don’t care about chemicals in their life. You don’t care if they sit around all day watching the TV or playing video games.

All you care about is drinking your Starbuck’s, your next plastic surgery, your next cocktail, your next affair, and your next sugar fix!

This post was created with love and with the idea of creating a better world for our children and future generations. Anger increases your risk of suffering a heart attack. Be careful.

About the Author

Dr. Jack Wolfson is a board certified cardiologist in Phoenix. He is known as The Paleo Cardiologist and The Natural Cardiologist. Check out his website TheDrsWolfson.com and follow him on Facebook at The Drs. Wolfson.

http://vaccineimpact.com/2015/arizon....nZ3EDCSZ.dpuf

----------


## Natural Citizen

> *Arizona Cardiologist Responds to Critics Regarding Measles and Vaccines*
> 
> Why All the Anger?
> 
> by Dr. Jack Wolfson
> Special to Health Impact News
> 
> I recently did an interview which was aired on NBC Phoenix. I was asked my opinion on vaccinations in response to the current measles outbreaks that have occurred at Disneyland in California. My reply has generated quite a bit of anger in thousands of people.
> 
> ...



That's probably one of the most honest pieces that I've ever read on these boards. And sooooo many times I've thought almost identically to what is shared here but just didn't feel like wasting the keystrokes.

I imagine that a great deal of the sudden political push for forced vaccination and fear porn comes from these very industries. It isn't ironic that so many Internet minions have suddenly begun to push and spread it.

One thing that he left out, though, was to maybe consider asking the so called elected representatives of the people what their position is on science itself before they go legislating forced vaccination instead of sitting in front of the boob tube and cheerleading them on while they use the podium to stand up there and chug big gulps. The practice of vaccination is quickly becoming obsolete as new technology to combat viruses across the board evolves. But any subsequent laws will stay on the books.

----------


## angelatc

He is a holoistic quack looking to cash in on the idiocy that the anti-vaxxers and the paleo-eaters peddle.  He has zero evidence to support his nonsense. But we all know that everythig (mod edit)

----------


## Working Poor

Thanks Donnay I think I will spread this in my social bookmarikng. I found this article at the same site that I am spreading thru my network as well:

Dr. Andrew Moulden: Learning to Identify Vaccine Damage

----------


## Acala

> He is a holoistic quack looking to cash in on the idiocy that the anti-vaxxers and the paleo-eaters peddle.  He has zero evidence to support his nonsense. But we all know that everythig DonnaY posts is a lie.


Are you really suggesting that diet and lifestyle have no impact on the functionality of the human immune system?

----------


## jllundqu

> Are you really suggesting that diet and lifestyle have no impact on the functionality of the human immune system?


Dangit Acala!  I block Angelatc's posts for a reason!  Now you go and quote her so I'm FORCED to read her venom....  sheesh

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> He is a holoistic quack looking to cash in on the idiocy that the anti-vaxxers and the paleo-eaters peddle.  He has zero evidence to support his nonsense. But we all know that everythig DonnaY posts is a lie.


Sure we do.  Just keep telling yourself that everyone is on your side as you stand forsaken by greater minds.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> He is a holoistic quack looking to cash in on the idiocy that the anti-vaxxers and the paleo-eaters peddle.  He has zero evidence to support his nonsense. But we all know that everythig DonnaY posts is a lie.


Do you really believe the limited mind of man is superior to the wisdom of Nature????

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> That's probably one of the most honest pieces that I've ever read on these boards. And sooooo many times I've thought almost identically to what is shared here but just didn't feel like wasting the keystrokes.
> 
> I imagine that a great deal of the sudden political push for forced vaccination and fear porn comes from these very industries. It isn't ironic that so many Internet minions have suddenly begun to push and spread it.
> 
> One thing that he left out, though, was to maybe consider asking the so called elected representatives of the people what their position is on science itself before they go legislating forced vaccination instead of sitting in front of the boob tube and cheerleading them on while they use the podium to stand up there and chug big gulps. The practice of vaccination is quickly becoming obsolete as new technology to combat viruses across the board evolves. But any subsequent laws will stay on the books.


I agree.

I thought it was such an awesome rant i went to his facebook page and sent him a message telling him so.

----------


## angelatc

> Are you really suggesting that diet and lifestyle have no impact on the functionality of the human immune system?


I a not suggesting anything.  I am flat out stating that there is absolutely zero evidence to indicate that "diet and lifestyle" have any effect at all on the transmission of any of the diseases he specifically mentioned.

Vaccines work.  The dangers of getting the vaccines are literally infinitesimal compared to the dangers of getting the diseases.  He is a sick bastard, and the unsubstantiated opinion he is giving can literally kill people - mostly babies.  He is a vile piece of human trash preying on the paranoid delusions of the stupidest people on the planet.  

Did that clear my position up for ya?

----------


## angelatc

> Do you really believe the limited mind of man is superior to the wisdom of Nature????



I don't think that nature (small n) is especially wise.  I believe that God specifically gave us dominion over nature and He gives us knowledge to combat the evils that Satan has unleashed on the world.

People like (DonnaY) are his tools. They are spreading evil and uncleanliness.

----------


## donnay

*Phoenix Integrative Cardiologist  Dr. Jack Wolfson*

  Brainwashed! That was how I spent the first 35 years of my life. Words like organic and natural were not in my vocabulary, certainly not relating to health. Nutrition was deemed worthless, vitamins were quackery, and drugs and surgery were healing. I actually believed (as many docs do) that statin drugs should be in the water supply. But as you will read below, I transformed from a doctor who follows mindless, cookbook medicine to one who will be amongst the leaders of the health revolution in this country.

I was born in Cleveland where my father was the first osteopathic resident at the Cleveland Clinic. My family moved to Chicago and lived there until age 31. I attended the University of Illinois for my undergraduate degree and then, following in my fathers footsteps, spent four years at the Chicago College of Osteopathic Medicine for my D.O. degree. A three year internal medicine residency then a three year cardiology fellowship followed at Lutheran General Hospital in Park Ridge, Illinois while serving as Chief Fellow in my final year. I am board certified in cardiology and was admitted as a Fellow to the American College of Cardiology (FACC) in 2002.

In 2002, I moved to Arizona and joined a large cardiology group. My first few years, I practiced like any other cardiologist, consulting with office patients and making hospital rounds. Procedures such as heart catheterization, implanting pacemakers, and interpreting echocardiograms and nuclear stress tests was my daily routine. I served as the Chairman of the Department of Medicine at Paradise Valley Hospital and also as the Director of Cardiac Rehabilitation. In four years, I achieved partner status with the large cardiology group and was a very successful conventional cardiologist.

As time passed, I was growing frustrated that despite all the pharmaceuticals and procedures, many patients were feeling worse. Patients were discharged from the hospital only to return to the ER shortly because doctors are not healing anyone. The realization hit me that medical doctors were not preventing disease but only attempting to treat symptoms.

In 2004, I met the most amazing woman who would soon become my wife. Heather is a chiropractor and has a heavy focus on nutrition and healthy, chemical free living. Since meeting her, I have changed my whole life and medical practice style. I have switched from the sickness paradigm to one of health and wellness. I read countless books, studied hundreds of articles, and attended as many conferences as possible. I met with natural doctors including chiropractors, homeopaths,naturopaths and different types of healers (at which most medical docs would scoff). I immersed myself in the natural lifestyle. Most importantly, I opened my mind from the brainwashing of medical training. My explicit goal in treating  patients is finding the cause of disease instead of using the band-aid approach. The CAUSE is the CURE.

In 2012, I decided to leave the large cardiology group and open Wolfson Integrative Cardiology.

Heather and I have two beautiful, healthy boys, Noah and Brody, and our rescue Lab mix, Sal. Our sons were born at home with a midwife. Neither have ever taken a pharmaceutical, prescribed or OTC.  We practice attachment parenting, eat organic food, and instill a natural lifestyle into our children. We enjoy all the outdoor activities available in Phoenix. Heather and I together are The Drs. Wolfson and our motto is Awakening the World to Wellness.

http://wolfsonintegrativecardiology.....UStlARgy.dpuf

----------


## jllundqu

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to donnay again.

----------


## William Tell

> But we all know that everythig DonnaY posts is a lie.


Typo aside, I don't think there is a single person on this site besides you who thinks that.

----------


## Acala

> I a not suggesting anything.  I am flat out stating that there is absolutely zero evidence to indicate that "diet and lifestyle" have any effect at all on the transmission of any of the diseases he specifically mentioned.
> 
> Vaccines work.  The dangers of getting the vaccines are literally infinitesimal compared to the dangers of getting the diseases.  He is a sick bastard, and the unsubstantiated opinion he is giving can literally kill people - mostly babies.  He is a vile piece of human trash preying on the paranoid delusions of the stupidest people on the planet.  
> 
> Did that clear my position up for ya?


Hopefully you agree that immune function is involved in fending off disease?  After all, the whole purpose of vaccination is to prime the immune system to respond to specific antigens.  immunization doesn't work without a healthy immune system.

The science is clear that human immune function is altered in measurable ways under the influence of some of the factors he mentions including sleep, exercise, stress, and diet.  It isn't even a matter of debate there.  Some other things he mentions are not so well supported - like exposure to electromagnetic fields and fabric softner.

However, it certainly IS a matter of debate whether such lifestyle changes are an adequate replacement for immunization.  and I suppose that is what is driving your posts here.  I would probably be on your side in that debate (at least for some immunization).

----------


## angelatc

> Hopefully you agree that immune function is involved in fending off disease?  After all, the whole purpose of vaccination is to prime the immune system to respond to specific antigens.  immunization doesn't work without a healthy immune system.



Of course.  Even the anti's agree with that.  But they entirely fabricate their next talking point, which is that getting the disease "naturally" somehow provides a superior immunity.  That's simply not true.  It is something they literally just made up and it is unsupported by anything resembling data or evidence.



> The science is clear that human immune function is altered in measurable ways under the influence of some of the factors he mentions including sleep, exercise, stress, and diet.  It isn't even a matter of debate there.  Some other things he mentions are not so well supported - like exposure to electromagnetic fields and fabric softner.
> 
> However, it certainly IS a matter of debate whether such lifestyle changes are an adequate replacement for immunization.  and I suppose that is what is driving your posts here.  I would probably be on your side in that debate (at least for some immunization).


There is no debate to be had:  There is absolutely no evidence to support his contention that "eating better" will prevent you from catching the diseases he mentioned.   Even if there was a shred of truth in it -  if you ate an entirely organic diet and were healthier as a result, you'd still be spending thousands of dollars for "premium"  food every year instead of taking a $30 shot. And people in developing nations? They'd be simply screwed with that particular "Western" feel good nonsensical liberal noise.


Math is hard, but it is also math, and mathematically, vaccines are by far the most effective method or preventing these diseases.  We could literally wipe them off the planet in a single generation if the whole world suddenly decided that was the goal.  That won't happen with a global plan controlling diet and exercise and indoor plumbing.  It will only happen with aggressive vaccine programs in place across the globe

And yet another issue - even if you have a great immune system, and the measles only makes you sick, you're still a carrier.  The people most likely to get sick and die are infants, who haven't yet had an opportunity to exercise their immune system and are too young to get the shot.

That's why hearing this jerk use words like "benign" irritates me.  There's nobody that disputes that measles can result in brain damage, deafness, miscarriages, and other assorted side effects, and that's in addition to just making people sick for a while. It isn't "benign" - it costs lives, it costs health, and it costs money.  Parents with sick kids miss work.  In this economy that can mean the difference between eating healthy or living on PB&J for another week. 

And then in the next breath he moans that "we don't know!" what's in the vaccines and what it does to our bodies...despite the fact that those very things have been studied for about a century now.  Granted, we don't know everything, but we do know that we are much healthier with vaccines than we were without them.  

There is literally no evidence to support this MDs claims.  He's just attention-whoring. I am sure his book will be out soon.

----------


## donnay

> Thanks Donnay I think I will spread this in my social bookmarikng. I found this article at the same site that I am spreading thru my network as well:
> 
> Dr. Andrew Moulden: Learning to Identify Vaccine Damage


You're welcome.  I am just glad to see some doctors stepping out of the box and thinking for themselves.  He is very courageous to stand up to the mind-numbed, brainwashed crowds.

----------


## donnay

> Hopefully you agree that immune function is involved in fending off disease?  After all, the whole purpose of vaccination is to prime the immune system to respond to specific antigens.  immunization doesn't work without a healthy immune system.
> 
> *The science is clear that human immune function is altered in measurable ways under the influence of some of the factors he mentions including sleep, exercise, stress, and diet.  It isn't even a matter of debate there.  Some other things he mentions are not so well supported - like exposure to electromagnetic fields and fabric softner.*
> 
> However, it certainly IS a matter of debate whether such lifestyle changes are an adequate replacement for immunization.  and I suppose that is what is driving your posts here.  I would probably be on your side in that debate (at least for some immunization).


*Dryer Sheets
Are you living in a cloud of chemicals?*

The organic craze has been sweeping the country for years. Many supermarkets are catering to our desire for pesticide-free produce.

But there is something very ominous that millions of people use every day which may be even MORE harmful than toxic veggies….dryer sheets.

The Facebook page of Bounce has over 500,000 likes! So sad for all those people, given the chemicals in Bounce likely increase the risk of heart disease, brain disorders like dementia and Parkinson’s, and cancer.

Our family lives in a community where the houses are pretty close to one another. Through the dryer exhaust pipe to the outdoors, we are exposed to our neighbors laundry smell. This is pure environmental pollution and NO ONE CARES.

There is no study proving Bounce and others directly cause cancer. There is also no study which proves the sky is blue or touching fire hurts. It is just obvious.

*Fabric softeners like Downy also contain a load of dangerous chemicals.*

When I am out on a trail run, nothing sickens me like the smell of another person’s clothing. In our quest to smell clean, we have turned to a thin, synthetic sheet loaded with chemicals. Even the fragrance-free products are full of chemicals linked to disease.

Ingredients are not listed on the box. Opposite of food labeling, there is no federal requirement for this information. This is governed by the 

Consumer Products Safety Commision.

*But wait, there is evidence these products are poisonous.*

A survey of selected  consumer goods showed the products emitted more than 100 volatile organic compounds (VOCs), including some that are classified as toxic or hazardous by the Environmental Protection Agency. Even products advertised as “green,” “natural,” or “organic” emitted hazardous chemicals.

Anne Steinemann  and colleagues at the University of Washington, analyzed VOC’s given off by air fresheners, laundry detergents, fabric softeners, dryer sheets, disinfectants, dish detergents, all-purpose cleaners, soaps, hand sanitizers, lotions, deodorants, and shampoos.

Many of the products tested are top sellers in their category.

The researchers detected 133 different chemicals, half of which are known to cause CANCER.

An excellent read on this subject a book titled *The Brain Wash*.

A recent study found women who work in hair salons have higher levels of inflammation, evidence of oxidation damage, and lower heart rate variability. All of these are associated with a higher risk of heart disease.

Women who use household sprays (deodorizers etc.) have lower heart rate variability. Without getting all technical about this measurement, just understand this carries a higher risk of death from heart causes.

Volatile organic compounds (VOC’s) increase inflammation. *The more inflammation, the higher your risk of heart disease.*

http://wolfsonintegrativecardiology.....GzuOT4fn.dpuf

----------


## Acala

> [There is no study proving Bounce and others directly cause cancer. There is also no study which proves the sky is blue or touching fire hurts. It is just obvious.


This is not science.  This is superstition.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> This is not science.  This is superstition.


Perhaps. But does that mean that questions with regard to the subject shouldn't be asked? The very nature of science demands that we must always _continue_ to question more.

----------


## donnay

> This is not science.  This is superstition.


Oh so you do not agree with his last statement?  

*"Volatile organic compounds (VOC’s) increase inflammation. The more inflammation, the higher your risk of heart disease."*

----------


## Acala

> Perhaps. But does that mean that questions with regard to the subject shouldn't be asked? The very nature of science demands that we must always _continue_ to question more.


Of course not.  Questions should be asked and experiments should be done.

----------


## Acala

> Oh so you do not agree with his last statement?  
> 
> *"Volatile organic compounds (VOC’s) increase inflammation. The more inflammation, the higher your risk of heart disease."*


There are MANY volatile organic compounds.  Some probably cause inflammation.  Others don't.  For example, ethanol and acetone are volatile organic compounds.  I am not aware that they cause inflammation.  Part of the problem with this kind of article is that it lumps together all "chemicals" as bad and that is useless.  People need to get specific with names of chemical compounds and research showing effects.

----------


## donnay

> There are MANY volatile organic compounds.  Some probably cause inflammation.  Others don't.  For example, ethanol and acetone are volatile organic compounds.  I am not aware that they cause inflammation.  Part of the problem with this kind of article is that it lumps together all "chemicals" as bad and that is useless.  People need to get specific with names of chemical compounds and research showing effects.


*Scented laundry products release carcinogens, study finds*
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/scented-...s-study-finds/

*Dryer Vent: The Household Appliance that Releases 600 Potentially Dangerous Chemicals into the Air*
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...ryer-vent.aspx


*Article Summary—Chemical Emissions from Residential Dryer Vents During Use of Fragranced Laundry Products*
The researchers analyzed emissions from two residential dyer vents during the use of fragranced laundry products (detergents and dryer sheets).

What did the researchers discover?

More than 25 VOCs were emitted from the dryer vents.

Seven of these VOCs are classified as hazardous air pollutants (HAPs), and two as carcinogenic HAPs (acetaldehyde and benzene) with no safe exposure level, according to the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency.

Acetaldehyde emissions during use of one brand of laundry detergent would represent 3% of total acetaldehyde emissions from automobiles in the study area.

Virtually none of the VOCs identified in the analysis of the products were listed on the product label or the product MSDS.

Thus, consumers may not be aware of potentially hazardous chemicals emitted from dryer vents.

http://www.drsteinemann.com/dryer_emissions.html

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Of course not.  Questions should be asked and experiments should be done.


I assumed that you'd agree with that. Probably wasn't so much of a question as it was just thinking out loud. 

But getting back to vaccination, as research produces new technologies relative to handling virus as a whole, traditional means of vaccination will become obsolete. It's just a fact.  But this is something that we never hear or read about from the entities who use the fear tactic to solicit acceptance of government force of those products upon the people as a collective whole. It's basically forcing demand by way of government for products.

The problem that I have, and angela is a prime example of the phenomenon, is the fear porn and personal attacks that are spread all over social media in order to generate a desired government/industry (mercantilist) involved outcome. And I think that a lot of that comes from industry and the folks who are simply invested in various food and pharmaceutical products. I think they're just trying to protect their financial interests by way of government force more than anything. And it is a shame because we are starting to see children literally being placed on house arrest by government officials if they have been been said to have been in contact with people in the general public who are the target of these industries and investors. The unvaccinated. The people who doubt a specific product's function. We're beginning to see employers demand blood samples and being put on leave if they don't comply. And a host of other very overreaching moves. And these products are becoming obsolete, as I said. But yet we see industry and government fuel panic through social media and corporate/legacy media in order to simply generate enough panic to be able to force these products upon people. Products that are unproven as well as becoming obsolete.

I had referenced some recent research that is coming into fruition that act as a universal cure/"vaccination" in another thread... http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ghlight=dracos

I think that instead of debating over a sort of hegelian dialectic kind of meme like we usually see from the poeple/entities who use fear and social media to generate a willingness for people to accept government/industry force of both the products and intrusion in general that we should maybe ask about some of these developing technologies and perhaps elevate the terms of controversy in a relevant way. 

To continue debating over a prescribed "problem" isn't helpful in my view.

I'd add that the fear porn has been elevated to concerns over unvaccinated people coming from foreign nations now. I suppose that next we'll have homeland security involves with the campaign. Problem.Reaction.Solution.

----------


## dannno

For dryer sheets, I just get a giant bottle of lavender essential oil, cut up an old white cotton shirt and make 2 or 3 ~4"x4" squares and then drop 3-5 drops of lavender essential oil on one of the squares and use that as a dryer sheet. Add 3-5 drops of essential oil back to the cotton square for each dryer load. Keep the other squares as backups.

For laundry detergent I use a 1/2 cup of Borax and 1/2 cup of arm and hammer super washing soda and about 1/3 of a grated bar of soap. Mix well, store in an air tight container and you only need 2-4 tbs per load.

Then for fabric softener, I use about 1/4 cup of white vinegar and 3-5 drops of lavender essential oil.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> There is no debate to be had:  There is absolutely no evidence to support his contention that "eating better" will prevent you from catching the diseases he mentioned.   Even if there was a shred of truth in it -  if you ate an entirely organic diet and were healthier as a result, you'd still be spending thousands of dollars for "premium"  food every year instead of taking a $30 shot.


Hm. I think that you're completely wrong about diet and its relevance to the immune system. Please share a link to any sources that would support your claim.

Aside from that, if I want to spend more on _healthy_ food in order to maintain a healthy immune system and not spend the 30 dollars on your product then this is my choice. Now...it seems to me that you may be endorsing government force in order to make sure that people consume the product that you are endorsing here. That being the shot. What that is is just promoting the phenomenon of an industry using government in order to help these industries force their products on people to then protect themselves _from_ a free market. That's mercantilism. Of course, for _your_ part its only an Internet campaign by way of social media and that kind of thing to promote fear in a way that a hegelian government solution may be offered. I _get_ that.

Since many of the current vaccinations aren't even able to fend off disease I'm just going to reference them as products from now on. 

That's probably a better way to argue it given the development of newer technologies to approach virus.

----------


## donnay

> Hm. I think that you're completely wrong about diet and its relevance to the immune system. Please share a link to any sources that would support your claim.
> 
> Aside from that, if I want to spend more on h_ealthy_ food in order to maintain a healthy immune system and not spend the 30 dollars on your product then this is my choice. Now...it seems to me that you may be endorsing government force in order to make sure that people consume the product that you are endorsing here. That being the shot. What that is is just promoting the phenomenon of an industry using government in order to help these industries force their products on people in order to protect themselves _from_ a free market. That's mercantilism.
> 
> Since many of the current vaccinations aren't even able to fend off disease I'm just going to reference them as products from now on. That's probably a better way to argue it given the development of newer technologies to approach virus.


No, no you got it all wrong!  Angelatc is trying to save us money!  Just eat junk and get your $30.00 shot.  You'll be healthy as a hog.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> No, no you got it all wrong!  Angelatc is trying to save us money!


Probably....


Does AF have any good pieces about some of these swat teams coming into homes to force industry products on people? Maybe some that report on people who use products that are competitive with industry and so they get swatted? That'd be a hoot. Because, you know...it's for the childrens...

I edited my post before you quoted me on it though.

----------


## donnay

Here comes the attacks...

*Amid measles outbreak, anti-vaccine doctor revels in his notoriety*

By Terrence McCoy January 30 at 3:44 AM



It’s 6:30 p.m. in eastern Arizona, and an energetic doctor who has gained notice due to his disdain for vaccinations has just gotten home. It’s been a busy day. He’s already spoken to USA Today. He just did a segment on CNN. And he’s closely monitored his Facebook page, which has collected 4,000 “likes” in the span of 48 hours. But Jack Wolfson always has time to discuss vaccinations — his hatred of them and his abhorrence of the parents who defend them.

“Don’t be mad at me for speaking the truth about vaccines,” Wolfson said in a telephone interview with The Washington Post. “Be mad at yourself, because you’re, frankly, a bad mother. You didn’t ask once about those vaccines. You didn’t ask about the chemicals in them. You didn’t ask about all the harmful things in those vaccines…. People need to learn the facts.”

But whose facts is he talking about? Every respectable expert totally disagrees with him and his anti-vaccine movement and, along with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, urges parents to get their kids vaccinated. And Wolfson himself, who has quickly become something of a spokesman for the anti-vaxxers, is in no way an expert on vaccines or infectious diseases. He’s cardiologist who now does holistic medicine.

*Continued...*

----------


## Acala

> *Scented laundry products release carcinogens, study finds*
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/scented-...s-study-finds/
> 
> *Dryer Vent: The Household Appliance that Releases 600 Potentially Dangerous Chemicals into the Air*
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...ryer-vent.aspx
> 
> 
> *Article Summary—Chemical Emissions from Residential Dryer Vents During Use of Fragranced Laundry Products*
> The researchers analyzed emissions from two residential dyer vents during the use of fragranced laundry products (detergents and dryer sheets).
> ...


I can assure you that whatever levels of benzene you might be exposed to from dryer vents is insignificant in comparison to your exposure to benzene from gasoline vapors in and around your car and fueling stations.  This is especially true if you drive an old vehicle.  And if you smoke, well, good luck.

----------


## donnay

> I can assure you that whatever levels of benzene you might be exposed to from dryer vents is insignificant in comparison to your exposure to benzene from gasoline vapors in and around your car and fueling stations.  This is especially true if you drive an old vehicle.  And if you smoke, well, good luck.


No need to assure me, I never use scented/non-scented dryer sheets.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Here comes the attacks...
> 
> *Amid measles outbreak, anti-vaccine doctor revels in his notoriety*
> 
> By Terrence McCoy January 30 at 3:44 AM
> 
> 
> Its 6:30 p.m. in eastern Arizona, and an energetic doctor who has gained notice due to his disdain for vaccinations has just gotten home. Its been a busy day. Hes already spoken to USA Today. He just did a segment on CNN. And hes closely monitored his Facebook page, which has collected 4,000 likes in the span of 48 hours. But Jack Wolfson always has time to discuss vaccinations  his hatred of them and his abhorrence of the parents who defend them.
> 
> ...


SO he is a "non- expert".

----------


## Acala

> No need to assure me, I never use scented/non-scented dryer sheets.


But your neighbors do!  The vapors from dryer sheets are going outside through the dryer vent.  Which is another reason this is a not a real concern.  The concentrations are very small to begin with and they are blasted outside where they are immediately dispersed into the atmosphere, so thereis minimal contact with people.

----------


## donnay

> But your neighbors do!  The vapors from dryer sheets are going outside through the dryer vent.  Which is another reason this is a not a real concern.  The concentrations are very small to begin with and they are blasted outside where they are immediately dispersed into the atmosphere, so thereis minimal contact with people.


My neighbor is 5 miles down the road.  Minimal contact with people?  What about their skin? Breathing in the fragrances?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Do you really believe the limited mind of man is superior to the wisdom of Nature????


That's kind of funny how you attribute wisdom to "Nature" with a capital 'N'.  You act like it's a conscious thing.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I a not suggesting anything.  I am flat out stating that there is absolutely zero evidence to indicate that "diet and lifestyle" have any effect at all on the transmission of any of the diseases he specifically mentioned.
> 
> Vaccines work.  The dangers of getting the vaccines are literally infinitesimal compared to the dangers of getting the diseases.  He is a sick bastard, and the unsubstantiated opinion he is giving can literally kill people - mostly babies.  He is a vile piece of human trash preying on the paranoid delusions of the stupidest people on the planet.  
> 
> Did that clear my position up for ya?


It's really ironic hearing you accuse someone else of being "vile", since you seem to have the most abrasive personality of anyone I've ever interacted with.  And killing babies?  Yeah, that's ironic, too, considering the times I recall you wishing death upon the children of anti-vaxxers.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I don't think that nature (small n) is especially wise.  I believe that God specifically gave us dominion over nature and He gives us knowledge to combat the evils that Satan has unleashed on the world.
> 
> People like (mod edit) are his tools. They are spreading evil and uncleanliness.


You talking about Christianity... the irony just keeps coming.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> SO he is a "non- expert".


I honestly don't care who's an expert and who's not anymore.  I am a well-reasoned human being capable of rational thought.  I don't need the scientists to tell me what's true so I don't have to think.  I can think, and I insist on doing it for myself.  I don't care what the experts say.  I don't need to be an expert to come to a logical conclusion with the available evidence.  All they can do is tell me how to interpret the evidence as if I'm too stupid to know which interpretations are reasonable and which ones are not.  I refuse to let a band of Sheldon Cooper wannabes run my life.

----------


## presence

> I a not suggesting anything.  I am flat out stating that there is absolutely zero evidence to indicate that "diet and lifestyle" have any effect at all on the transmission of any of the diseases he specifically mentioned.


Measles is a disease of overcrowding plain and simple. The recent outbreak in "Disney Land" only makes it more painfully obvious.  When any species exceeds the carrying capacity of an environment, disease outbreaks occur.





> The conviction that protein-energy-malnutrition (PEM) aggravates measles  is challenged by findings of prospective community-based studies. It  was found that severe measles was not associated with PEM *but frequently  accompanied overcrowding* in Guinea-Bissau.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3939698

The lifestyle change MOST needed to avoid measles is to stay the $#@! away from crowded places.

The second most important thing you can do to avoid measles is not be deficient in Vitamin A.   Luckily in 1st world countries this is a non-issue.  

http://www.measlesrubellainitiative....nd-Measles.pdf

Malnourished children with vitamin A deficiency, in overcrowded 3rd world slums, are at risk from measles mortality.  Its unlikely to kill anyone except the immunodeficient in nations with basic medical care, nutrition, and sanitation otherwise.

----------


## donnay

Flashback:  A long read but well worth it.

*Are Vaccines Safe?
Bracing Ourselves for More Sham Vaccine Studies*


By Richard Gale and Dr. Gary Null
Global Research, February 01, 2015
Progressive Radio Network and Global Research 13 October 2009

This article was first published on October 13, 2009.

When we hear official reports released by the FDA and CDC, transmitted throughout major corporate media outlets and publications, that a particular vaccine is safe, we should immediately perk to attention, raise a red flag, and muster rational suspicion.

One of the most important questions is, what kind of studies are performed to determine that any vaccine is safe? And what evidence is there that vaccines are especially safe in infants, small children, pregnant mothers, the elderly, and those with asthma and compromised immune systems?

*According to the statutes of the FDAs Public Health Service Act, vaccine manufacturers are required to prove a vaccine complies with three criteria before approval and launch: safety, purity and potency. There are no requirements before FDA approval and licensing that a vaccine undergoes independent studies by researchers with no vested financial interests and industry ties in order to validate a vaccine makers claims. Rather, the entire approval process is nothing more than a good-faith relationship between the vaccine industrial complex and the FDA and the CDCs Advisory Committee on Immunization Practice (ACID), the primary entity determining vaccine policies.*

In an interview with Dr. Tom Jefferson, one of the worlds most knowledgeable experts in vaccine research and head of the Vaccine Field Group at the Cochrane Database Collaboration, the Financial Times reported that he found less than two dozen studies on the current H1N1 flu vaccine and none have a completion date before December 2010. Moreover there is no knowledge whatsoever that these vaccines are safe.[1]

Clinical trials with at-risk individuals, including infants, small children, pregnant mothers and people over 65 of age are not mandatory for regulatory approval. So how do the vaccine makers determine whether or not a vaccine is safe for these at-risk groups? *Well, they dont except by predicting past incidences of vaccine effectiveness and safety using mathematical models. The vaccine industrial complex is under no federal obligation to give sound scientific evidence that their vaccines are safe in anyone except health adults.*

What is quite extraordinary in the FDAs Center for Biologics Evaluation and Researchs document, Guidance for Industry: Clinical Data Needed to Support the Licensure of Seasonal Inactivated Influenza Vaccines, is the large leeway permitted vaccine manufacturers to prove a vaccines safety. For example, the protocol should include a clinic visit or telephone contact at least six months post-vaccination to ascertain serious adverse events. Or, we recommend that you assess the safety of your investigational vaccine in several thousand subjects. Or, we assume that approval for use in the adult population, including the geriatric population, would be sought with the initial application. More serious is this allowance given to vaccine manufacturers, For vaccines using novel manufacturing processes and/or adjuvants, laboratory safety tests including hematologic and clinical chemistry evaluations, may be needed pre- and post-vaccination in the first clinical studies. (all italics are ours to clearly identify word choice in the official CDC document). As a result of such noncommittal and ambiguous requirements, we find the efficacy clinical trials conducted for the currently approved H1N1 vaccines enrolling only between 100-240 subjects depending on the trial.

In the October 28, 2006 issue of the British Medical Journal editor Fiona Godlee commented on Dr. Tom Jeffersons article attacking the UKs vaccine policy, which is fundamentally no different than that in the US. As an aside, David Salisbury, the UKs Department of Healths Director of Immunization, is the only foreign government representative represented on the ACIP. Godlee wrote,

    As if to prove the point, we publish this week a broadside (based on a systematic review of the literature) about the lack of evidence for influenza vaccine. Why, asks Tom Jefferson (p. 912), is there such a gap between evidence and policy? Governments go to great lengths to promote and provide the vaccine. But there is almost no valid evidence that it does any good. Jefferson puts the gap down to our desire to do something, combined withoptimism biasan unwarranted belief in the value of interventions. Would randomized trials be unethical? No, says Jefferson, they are the only ethical response to the possible waste of resources on ineffective or only partially effective care. The problem is that the UK has no transparent process for evaluating the effectiveness or cost effectiveness of vaccines.[2]

*The American public has every reason to be suspicious over our health officials vaccination claims and to hold them in distrust and even contempt*. Citizens confidence in the swine flu vaccines safety has dropped with 72 percent reporting in a recent Associated Press-GFK poll they are worried about the vaccines side effects. The Centers for Disease Control (CDC) and Secretary Sebelius should also be worried. Our tax dollars are spending approximately $3 billion on the entire pandemic swine flu vaccine story. *But our distrust should not be based on the incestuous romance between government and the vaccine industry, although this surely exists. Instead, the policy decisions being ruled by our national Advisory Committee on Immunization Practice rely on exceptionally bad science. This is what should alarm us because it undermines the very foundation of medicine as an art to prevent disease, pain and suffering. So to our health bureaucrats, Its the science, stupid!*

*I have come to think of the Cochrane Database Collaboration as the penultimate emergency medical think tank of investigators performing triage on the layers of bad, and even quack, science published throughout peer-reviewed medical journals, particularly research papers sponsored by the pharmaceutical industrial complex and their financial supporters and cronies in government health agencies and advisory committees. Given the utter lack of credible vetting being done in peer-reviewed medical journals, which have even allowed freelance contractors at advertizing firms to write scientific articles for the pharmaceutical complex, the Cochrane database is todays gold standard for a library of sound medical research. Sir Iain Chalmers, called the maverick master of medical evidence by Lancet, founded the Collaboration in 1993 as an independent initiative, free of vested interests with private drug and vaccine makers, with the mission to undertake systematic reviews of existing healthcare medical trials. The Collaboration now includes over 10,000 volunteers from 90 countries busily analyzing decades of medical studies to pull out the kernels of sound scientific research and reliable conclusions from the chaff of pseudo-scientific waste that has become a trademark of drug and vaccine manufacturer trial methodologies in order to get their products quickly passed through government regulatory agencies relaxed requirements.*

Even for those unfamiliar with clinical trial jargon, we can all agree that the approval of any vaccine should rely on sound evidence-based medicine; that is, we would expect clinical trials for determining the efficacy and safety of a vaccine to rely on the best scientific methods in order to gain accurate data to protect and improve the lives of people. *Instead, the vaccine approval policy relies on individual-based decisions, subjective quackery fabricated by the vaccine industry, and poor study designs for vaccine efficacy and safety that only serve corporate biases and commercial interests.*

Such is the case of several H1N1 vaccine trial press releases issued last weekend that are being spearheaded by the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID). All the studies, although still in progress, are being announced at a time when public confidence in the governments pronouncements about the severity of the new H1N1 virus and the urgency of a national vaccination program are waning. Moreover, a preliminary injunction and a temporary restraining order have been filed against the FDA on October 9. The suit seeks to place a stay on the H1N1 vaccines licensing until conclusive safety trials have been conducted for all targeted groups and with full public disclosure. Slumping on the ropes, the CDC and other health agencies are therefore desperate to fill in the gaps in the safety studies for at-risk groups which they have ignored for decades. Hence this flurry of press releases from the NIAID.

One of the criticisms raised against the CDCs and HHSs swine flu policy is that certain groups have been prioritized for vaccination when no definitive and sound medical studies exist to support the governments claims that influenza vaccines are efficacious and safe. These include clinical trials on small children, pregnant mothers, individuals with compromised immune systems, such as asthma, and the elderly. The CDCs hypocrisy lies in the fact that systematic reviews have already been performed on all available sound studies but the CDC doesnt like their answers and prefers to ignore them. Dr. Tom Jefferson, head of the Cochranes Vaccine Field group, has shown that *studies concluding flu vaccines efficacy were either poorly designed or badly executed.* With respect to trials conducted on children under two years of age, the very sparse reliable studies show influenza vaccines are no more effective than a placebo.

Dr. Jefferson has observed strong biases in the selection of trial participants throughout vaccine industry-conducted trials. His conclusions state that evidence from systematic reviews show that inactivated [influenza] vaccines have little or no effect on the effects measured. He has discovered that there is gross overestimation of the impact of influenza, unrealistic expectations of the performance of vaccines, and spurious certainty of our ability to predict viral circulation and impact. The consequences, Dr. Jefferson states, are seen in the impractical advice given by public bodies on thresholds of the incidence of influenza-like illness at which influenza specific interventions (antivirals) should be used.[3] When it comes to identifying the infecting virus for any case displaying flu-like systems, only PCR is very reliable, and there can be anywhere from 152-200 different infections contributing to flu-like symptoms. This reinforces an opinion by Dr. Anthony Morris, a former Chief Vaccine Officer at the FDA, The producers of these [influenza] vaccines know they are worthless, but they go on selling them anyway. *We would add from a review of the CDCs statistics on influenza threats, they are intentionally misleading and medically worthless.*

*Continued...*

----------


## Natural Citizen

> You talking about Christianity... the irony just keeps coming.


I got to chuckling too. I was going to respond when I read that but didn't feel like bringing on the s***storm. You know how I do. Heh. When we start saying that we need to pump these babies full of so many chemicals at once because it's for their own good since they can't think for themselves and all of that it gets me to thinking about when they chop the end of junior's lil pee pee off. Abortion. That kind of thing. It's the same basic principle if you think about it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Vaccines = Abortion?

----------


## donnay

> Vaccines = Abortion?


If your pregnant, yes.

references:
http://kellybroganmd.com/article/rej...-in-pregnancy/
http://www.offtheradar.co.nz/vaccine...-pregnant.html
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/dea...-and-pregnancy

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Vaccines = Abortion?


Wow, you sucked the context out of that faster than I'd ever seen anyone do before.  I should be disappointed, but all I can do is congratulate you.  Nicely done.

----------


## Weston White

> (mod edit)


lolol; ROFL; haha; super sweet; da' pro-vaxxer hath been served!

*  That is it I am moving to Arizona just so I can get this guy as my doctor.

----------


## Weston White

> I am flat out stating that there is absolutely zero evidence to indicate that "diet and lifestyle" have any effect at all on the transmission of any of the diseases he specifically mentioned.


This is a blatant lie and you damn well know it; of course diet and lifestyle strongly impact one’s bodily functions in responding to viral infections, such as one infected by HIV/AIDS, drug addicts and alcoholics, why sugar addicts are at high risk for diabetes, why death rates are so vastly high in third-world nations (the CDC and WHO even admit to this), including lack of adequate sewage, clean water, or well-rounded diet.




> The dangers of getting the vaccines are literally infinitesimal compared to the dangers of getting the diseases.


Wrong, the dangers associated in either case are infinitesimal.  However, the dangers associated with vaccines are multi-faceted, including:

The probability of getting infected is low to begin with.The vaccine is only able to cover a small segment of the total possible infectable strands or viral variations.Vaccines generally only proffer a limited rate of effectiveness and for a set duration of time.In most instances nature provides natural remedies as either a preventative countermeasure or course of treatment—remedies which are cheaper, easier and less risky to take; e.g., for example, as the Native American’s use of yellow root to cure ailments such as the flu or African’s wide ranging use of the sausage tree.For the vast majority of the population becoming infected with a given ailment merely means a short bout of discomfort and sickness followed by a full recovery and lifelong immunity.




> He is a sick bastard, and the unsubstantiated opinion he is giving can literally kill people - mostly babies. He is a vile piece of human trash preying on the paranoid delusions of the stupidest people on the planet.


Well now there is some fearmonger’s emotionally driven hyperbole right there.

Other than that I am certain he has figures to back up his claims—for it is reasonable to that doubt he would bother making such claims f he did not…  This is exactly relatable to blatant lies of gun-control freaks making statements such as: “No armed ‘civilian’ has ever stopped a criminal.”  Meanwhile only a handful of such incidents are reported nationwide daily, ‘para-militarized’ police forces work to unnecessarily seriously injure, maim, or kill unarmed ‘civilians’ at a rate more than twenty-times the former daily throughout the United States.

----------


## Working Poor

This one is getting good continue.

----------


## Weston White

> This one is getting good continue.







> Piers asks “…As you can tell, things are deteriorating. Is there any advice you can give me?”
> Yoakam replies with a simple “Don’t ever take a flu shot again.”

----------


## Weston White

*Insight: Evidence grows for narcolepsy link to GSK swine flu shot (circa 2013)

*


> (Reuters) - Emelie Olsson is plagued by hallucinations and nightmares. When she wakes up, she's often paralyzed, unable to breathe properly or call for help. During the day she can barely stay awake, and often misses school or having fun with friends. She is only 14, but at times she has wondered if her life is worth living.
> 
> Emelie is one of around 800 children in Sweden and elsewhere in Europe who developed narcolepsy, an incurable sleep disorder, after being immunized with the Pandemrix H1N1 swine flu vaccine made by British drugmaker GlaxoSmithKline in 2009. . . .  In his glass-topped office building overlooking the Maria Magdalena church in Stockholm, Goran Stiernstedt, a doctor turned public health official, has spent many difficult hours going over what happened in his country during the swine flu pandemic, wondering if things should have been different.
> 
> "The big question is was it worth it? And retrospectively I have to say it was not," he told Reuters in an interview.

----------


## silverhandorder



----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Insight: Evidence grows for narcolepsy link to GSK swine flu shot (circa 2013)
> 
> *


To put that 800 cases into perspective, that is out of 30 million. Should also note that the (unproved) suspect was an adjuvant not used in the United States. 




> *30 MILLION RECEIVED PANDEMRIX*
> 
> In total, the GSK shot was given to more than 30 million people in 47 countries during the 2009-2010 H1N1 swine flu pandemic. Because it contains an adjuvant, or booster, *it was not used in the United States* because drug regulators there are wary of adjuvanted vaccines.
> 
> GSK says 795 people across Europe have reported developing narcolepsy since the vaccine's use began in 2009.

----------


## Weston White

> To put that 800 cases into perspective, that is out of 30 million. Should also note that the (unproved) suspect was an adjuvant not used in the United States.


And to put it into even more perspective, are those 800 LOST LIVES for the 30-million worth it?




> "The big question is was it worth it? And retrospectively I have to say it was not," he told Reuters in an interview.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And to put it into even more perspective, are those 800 LOST LIVES for the 30-million worth it?


Lives weren't lost.  They didn't die.  Narcolepsy means you fall asleep.

----------


## jmdrake

> I a not suggesting anything.  I am flat out stating that there is absolutely zero evidence to indicate that "diet and lifestyle" have any effect at all on the transmission of any of the diseases he specifically mentioned.


That's provably false.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23036451
_Prenatal exposure to polychlorinated biphenyls and dioxins from the maternal diet may be associated with immunosuppressive effects that persist into early childhood.
Stølevik SB1, Nygaard UC, Namork E, Haugen M, Meltzer HM, Alexander J, Knutsen HK, Aaberge I, Vainio K, van Loveren H, Løvik M, Granum B.
Author information
Abstract
We investigated whether prenatal exposure from the maternal diet to the toxicants polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs) and dioxins is associated with the development of immune-related diseases in childhood. Children participating in BraMat, a sub-cohort of the Norwegian Mother and Child Cohort Study (MoBa), were followed in the three first years of life using annual questionnaires (0-3years; n=162, 2-3years; n=180), and blood parameters were examined at three years of age (n=114). The maternal intake of the toxicants was calculated using a validated food frequency questionnaire from MoBa. Maternal exposure to PCBs and dioxins was found to be associated with an increased risk of wheeze and more frequent upper respiratory tract infections. Furthermore, maternal exposure to PCBs and dioxins was found to be associated with reduced antibody response to a measles vaccine.  No associations were found between prenatal exposure and immunophenotype data, allergic sensitization and vaccine-induced antibody responses other than measles. Our results suggest that prenatal dietary exposure to PCBs and dioxins may increase the risk of wheeze and the susceptibility to infectious diseases in early childhood._

Now before you say "Oh but these researchers were promoting vaccines as well", that doesn't change your statement that "there is absolutely zero evidence to indicate that "diet and lifestyle" have any effect at all on the transmission of any of the diseases he specifically mentioned" from false to true.  Really, why do you persist in making over the top ridiculous statements like that?

----------


## Weston White

> Lives weren't lost.  They didn't die.  Narcolepsy means you fall asleep.


Their lives are irrevocably damaged, and unnecessarily so, with an illness for which there is no known prognosis and to date baffles medical professionals, you small minded nitwit.

----------


## silverhandorder



----------


## jmdrake

> 


Wow!




Comments angelatc?

----------


## jmdrake

> 


And I have nothing against what he said except for the stupidity of calling CPS.  If he wants to keep people out of his practice that eat pork that's his right.  In a truly free society doctors who don't believe in vaccines would be free to practice medicine and the patients and parents of patients who don't believe in vaccines could go to them.

----------


## Weston White

Alright then Mr. Ginsberg and neither would I take serious a medical professional who fails to grasp what medical neglect is:




> Several factors are considered necessary for the diagnosis of medical neglect: 
> 
> 1. a child is harmed or is at risk of harm because of lack of health care;
> 
> 2. the recommended health care offers significant net benefit to the child;
> 
> 3. the anticipated benefit of the treatment is significantly greater than its morbidity, so that reasonable caregivers would choose treatment over nontreatment; 
> 
> 4. it can be demonstrated that access to health care is available and not used; and
> ...


http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...20/6/1385.full

And what a pompous ass: suffer severe injury or death because of your magical belief that your kid is somehow more special than other children and that whats good for other children is not good for yours

Really this is his counter-argument, magical beliefs and special children?

...Oh so he specializes in remedying the very maladies associated with vaccinations, no wonder why he is so strung on vaccinating young children: "He has a special interest in adolescents, Asthma (both acute and chronic), and the management of ADHD and developmental/ behavioral disorders."

http://www.northbay.org/doctors/our-doctors/phys421.cfm

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> That's kind of funny how you attribute wisdom to "Nature" with a capital 'N'.  You act like it's a conscious thing.


it may be

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> 


this doctor is so smart that he's dumb.. seriously i consider a guy like this dangerous.

----------


## sparebulb

I think that Dr. Ginsberg needs a whole lot of supervision in everything that he does in his professional and personal life to make sure that he is in full compliance.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> That's kind of funny how you attribute wisdom to "Nature" with a capital 'N'.  You act like it's a conscious thing.


I'd say that humans and life in general is governed by nature more so than not. After all, you know, we die.

There are things beyond human control. While life happens spontaneously, humans could never control each variable to establish or create life. Simply half-retarded frog fish and dying sheep.

We are not Gods. An asteroid hits this planet and there isn't much a thing humans are capable of doing to prevent it.

When humans are able to affect droughts with something other than a rain dance, my skepticism of human genius might ease up some.

----------


## angelatc

> this doctor is so smart that he's dumb.. seriously i consider a guy like this dangerous.


That's the biggest reason we lose liberty.  Experts want to run everything, because they are experts.  

But this new tendency to treat all opinions as expert is just as dumb.

----------

